# Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Maio 2016



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2016 às 13:48)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Maio 2016)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- IMAPWeather DEA (útil p/ Açores/Madeira/Atlântico - escolher Layers-Lightning)
- AEMET DEA Canárias/Madeira

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2016 às 13:55)

Primeira "vaga de calor", apesar de ser só um ou dois dias, em Lisboa, por exemplo, está 10ºC acima da média da máxima:


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mai 2016 às 23:04)

Bastante interessante, o modelo Hirlam para a madrugada de 5ª feira com 20 a 30 mm na parte central do Algarve.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mai 2016 às 23:34)

Boas condições para instabilidade na próxima quinta-feira.

A causa disto será a aproximação de uma cut-off que se encontra actualmente a oeste de Marrocos/sul da Madeira:






Deverá nos próximos dias unir-se a um fluxo de NO e afectar assim Portugal Continental:






Belos valores de CAPE:







A convecção deverá iniciar-se na madrugada e manhã de quinta-feira, em especial na região Sul. Depois durante a tarde, com o aquecimento diurno, parece-me que há ali potencial para surgirem umas boas células no Alentejo e Ribatejo. Também deveremos ter instabilidade em algumas zonas do Litoral Centro. Já no Norte acho que se resumirá apenas ao interior. Estas últimas saídas reforçaram o fluxo de NO e diminuiram a possibilidade de ver convecção decente no Litoral Norte. Mas como sempre as surpresas podem surgir, dado que ainda faltam umas horas. Até lá não são de descartar alterações, seja para o Norte, Centro ou Sul.


----------



## Thomar (3 Mai 2016 às 11:57)

Já saiu a mais recente previsão descritiva do IPMA para os próximos 3 dias    :

*Continente*
*Previsão para 4ª feira, 4.maio.2016*
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade
de sul para norte.
*Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos na região Sul a partir
do início da manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões
a partir da tarde.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no Algarve e nas
terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade a
partir do meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos a partir
do final da manhã.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade a
partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos para o final do
dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de leste.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1,5 a 2 metros, diminuindo
gradualmente para 1 a 1,5 metros a partir do final da tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19/20ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.
*
Continente
Previsão para 5ª feira, 5.maio.2016*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser fortes na
região Sul.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial na
região Sul.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando do
quadrante sul, soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas terras altas.
Descida acentuada da temperatura máxima.

_Atualizado a 3 de maio de 2016 às 9:48 UTC_

*Continente*
*Previsão para 6ª feira, 6.maio.2016*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e
Centro, onde há possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h)) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente do quadrante oeste, soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
nas terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 3 de maio de 2016 às 9:48 UTC_


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Mai 2016 às 12:06)

Pelos vistos, os próximos dias virão mitigar a falta de água no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo.  Espero que com alguma actividade eléctrica mas sem fenómenos extremos, pois a agricultura e dos bens pessoais agradecem 

EDIT: mapa de previsão para quinta feira às 13h


----------



## Thomar (3 Mai 2016 às 12:20)

Segundo o GFS run das 6, fica aqui a previsão do acumulado de precipitação para os próximos dias até ás 20h00m de sexta, com valores interessantes para o interior do baixo-alentejo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Mai 2016 às 16:33)

Mapa de probabilidade de precipitação >=10 mm para a próxima quinta-feira.
Parece-me que vamos ter uma bela rega e só estou a falar do primeiro dia do próximo evento...


----------



## Thomar (3 Mai 2016 às 17:00)

Está a sair a run das 12 do GFS e as perspectivas para o Sul do continente para esta quinta-feira continuam boas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mai 2016 às 22:58)

GFS anda completamente à nora, então na saída das 18, quase retirou a precipitação para esta zona e colocou somente 2 mm.  Nada, que não estejamos habituados, chover só mesmo quando ela cair. 

Mais estranho ainda, é que existe algum consenso com o ECM e o Hirlam, que colocam cerca de 15/20 mm no Algarve, para 5ª feira, precisamente na zona em que o GFS só mete 2 mm.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

IPMA:

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2016-05-04 13:54:00* e *2016-05-08 23:59:00* 

*Assunto: Agravamento do estado do tempo - Portugal Continental*

A partir de quarta-feira, dia 4, o estado do tempo em Portugal continental irá ser influenciado por um núcleo depressionário situado a nordeste do arquipélago da Madeira em deslocamento para o território do continente, onde se fará sentir a sua influência até sexta-feira à tarde. A partir de quinta-feira, dia 5, prevê-se ocorrência de precipitação, eventualmente acompanhada de trovoada, nas regiões Sul e Centro, e que se estenderá à região Norte no dia 6. 
Adicionalmente, e com a aproximação de uma nova depressão ao território do continente, prevê-se um agravamento significativo do tempo a partir da tarde de sábado, tal que a precipitação poderá ser intensa e acompanhada de vento forte, pelo menos até ao final do dia de domingo. 
Na sequência dos valores elevados das temperaturas máximas registados na generalidade do território nos dias 3 e 4 de Maio (foram atingidos valores entre 26 e 31ºC), prevê-se a partir de amanhã dia 5, uma descida acentuada dos valores da temperatura máxima, que será mais significativa no litoral oeste e no interior da região Sul (descidas entre 7 e 10ºC). Essa descida estender-se-á às regiões do interior Norte e Centro no dia 6.
Data de edição: 2016-05-04 14:24:33

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2016 às 16:51)

Para amanhã o fim da tarde poderá ser instável segundo o GFS.

A ver se este calor todo dá um " empurrão"  à formação de boas células com  trovoada


----------



## qwerl (4 Mai 2016 às 16:54)

Carregamento para o Norte, amanhã na run 12z do GFS






Comparação com a 6z






Se se vier a confirmar alguns locais poderão acumular 30/40mm no dia de amanhã 
De qualquer forma a distribuição da chuva deverá ser democrática, com acumulados de 15/20mm no resto do país


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mai 2016 às 19:47)

Sábado acabou de piorar com a saída das 12z:










Cavamento até 985 hPa:






Maior parte do país vai ultrapassar o valor médio de precipitação mensal só esta semana!






Que venha


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 00:19)

Saída das 18z do GFS para dia 8/05:








Somos uns sortudos em apanhar uma depressão destas em pleno mês de Maio.
A precipitação está muito bem distribuída pelo território. Uma raridade...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mai 2016 às 20:09)

Saída das 12Z, ainda cavou mais e o litoral centro e sul vão levar com uma bela chuvada:






















Prevêem 50 mm no Sábado só na minha zona...
O evento dura até dia 12-13, pelo que deve totalizar mais de 100mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mai 2016 às 00:28)

Ui, isto vai ser uma animação:
Tripla frente a chegar a Portugal  (Sendo que Lisboa e o litoral sul devem ter frente quadrupla, com aquela frente quente na 1ª imagem)
















Já temos um historial de depressões a oeste de Portugal, mas esta sem dúvida que tem o seu encanto pela distribuição uniforme da chuva (em Maio!)

Lisboa, Setúbal e Castelo Branco devem ser os distritos que vão acumular mais com esta depressão, veremos se Lisboa estará preparada para tanta chuva...
Imagino que a Serra de Sintra deva acumular perto de 150 mm (@jonas_87 pode ser que a lagoa encha de vez ).


----------



## rafathunderstorm (6 Mai 2016 às 08:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ui, isto vai ser uma animação:
> Tripla frente a chegar a Portugal  (Sendo que Lisboa e o litoral sul devem ter frente quadrupla, com aquela frente quente na 1ª imagem)
> 
> 
> ...


Pode me dizer qual o site das imagens?


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 08:53)

Até às 108 horas acumulações significativas, em especial no Litoral:






Para amanhã, instabilidade "generalizada", o IPMA já lançou os avisos com todo o País a amarelo por chuva forte, trovoadas e ventos fortes.


----------



## Lightning (6 Mai 2016 às 13:07)

A ver pelos avisos lançados pelo IPMA e considerando os modelos, apenas aviso amarelo para precipitação parece-me completamente desadequado...

Ainda por cima a preia-mar será às 16:45h com 4,19 metros de altura, sendo que mesmo que a baixa-mar se verifique às 22:34h, o evento ainda deverá "apanhar" a maré um pouco alta, facilitando muito as condições para inundações rápidas.

Edit: não consigo colocar aqui a imagem do modelo do GFS que fundamenta isto que eu disse, mas deixo aqui o link directo que *só estará disponível até à próxima actualização da próxima run das 12z*

http://modeles2.meteociel.fr/modeles_gfs/runs/2016050606/36-779SP.GIF?06-6


----------



## AJJ (6 Mai 2016 às 13:13)

Para amanha como é que vai estar o tempo no Porto ?


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 13:17)

AJJ disse:


> Para amanha como é que vai estar o tempo no Porto ?



Respondo com a previsão do IPMA para o Grande Porto:

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes
e acompanhados de trovoada a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de sueste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) a partir da manhã,
com rajadas até 65 km/h.*
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2 metros, passando
gradualmente a ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros, aumentando para
2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 6 de maio de 2016 às 5:39 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 13:26)

Lightning disse:


> A ver pelos avisos lançados pelo IPMA e considerando os modelos, apenas aviso amarelo para precipitação parece-me completamente desadequado...
> 
> Ainda por cima a preia-mar será às 16:45h com 4,19 metros de altura, sendo que mesmo que a baixa-mar se verifique às 22:34h, o evento ainda deverá "apanhar" a maré um pouco alta, facilitando muito as condições para inundações rápidas.
> 
> ...



Coloco a imagem do GFS mencionada no Link, penso que o aviso amarelo é  adequado por parte do IPMA para este próximo evento, é uma frente activa, mas também não é mostrado  nenhum dilúvio nos modelos, isto claro na teoria, na prática só amanhã saberemos o que acontecerá.

Aqui no Norte deverá ser uma frente normal com chuva por vezes forte, mais a sul há zonas sensíveis como por exemplo Lisboa, em que basta chover um pouco mais que inunda logo tudo..


----------



## AMFC (6 Mai 2016 às 13:35)

Lightning disse:


> A ver pelos avisos lançados pelo IPMA e considerando os modelos, apenas aviso amarelo para precipitação parece-me completamente desadequado...
> 
> Ainda por cima a preia-mar será às 16:45h com 4,19 metros de altura, sendo que mesmo que a baixa-mar se verifique às 22:34h, o evento ainda deverá "apanhar" a maré um pouco alta, facilitando muito as condições para inundações rápidas.
> 
> ...



Hoje de manhã ouvi na rádio uma meteorologista do IPMA  afirmar que muito em breve serão emitidos avisos laranja para alguns distritos.


----------



## Lightning (6 Mai 2016 às 13:36)

Snifa disse:


> Coloco a imagem do GFS mencionada no Link, penso que o aviso amarelo é  adequado por parte do IPMA para este próximo evento, é uma frente activa, mas também não é mostrado  nenhum dilúvio nos modelos, isto claro na teoria, na prática só amanhã saberemos o que acontecerá.



Obrigado  sim essa carta ainda mostra um acumulado bastante significativo considerando que é num intervalo de tempo de 3 horas. O critério deles para precipitação é o seguinte *(falando em acumulados em 6 horas)*:

*Amarelo* - 30 a 40 mm
*Laranja* - 41 a 60 mm
*Vermelho* - mais de 60 mm

Os modelos valem o que valem e nunca representam a total realidade, sabemos disso, mas eu duvido muito que o acumulado fique pelos 30 a 40 mm em 6 horas, quando só essa carta mostra logo 15 a 20 em 3 horas...


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Mai 2016 às 14:06)

Previsão de precipitação para as 19 h de amanhã e a 1h de domingo. Parece-me que, com a saturação dos solos em algumas zonas, teremos episódios de inundações urbanas, dada a intensidade das precipitações. É com agrado que os modelos continuam a prever bons acumulados na região sudoeste do país.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mai 2016 às 14:22)

o problema desta frente é a quantidade de horas a chover... é uma frente bastante boa e extensa. Podemos ter 30-40-50mm com facilidade entre as 9 da noite e as 9 da manhã.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (6 Mai 2016 às 14:31)

Lightning disse:


> A ver pelos avisos lançados pelo IPMA e considerando os modelos, apenas aviso amarelo para precipitação parece-me completamente desadequado...
> 
> Ainda por cima a preia-mar será às 16:45h com 4,19 metros de altura, sendo que mesmo que a baixa-mar se verifique às 22:34h, o evento ainda deverá "apanhar" a maré um pouco alta, facilitando muito as condições para inundações rápidas.
> 
> ...





Lightning disse:


> A ver pelos avisos lançados pelo IPMA e considerando os modelos, apenas aviso amarelo para precipitação parece-me completamente desadequado...
> 
> Ainda por cima a preia-mar será às 16:45h com 4,19 metros de altura, sendo que mesmo que a baixa-mar se verifique às 22:34h, o evento ainda deverá "apanhar" a maré um pouco alta, facilitando muito as condições para inundações rápidas.
> 
> ...


Sem dúvida! Estão reunidas várias boas condições para ocorrência de inundações costeiras: amplitude de marés elevada, pressão inferior a 1000mb e nas zonas centro e sul vento de sudoeste. Altura significativa apesar de não muito elevada andará por volta dos 4 a 5m e perto disso no barlavento algarvio. Um sábado para se estar atento ao storm surge!


----------



## AMFC (6 Mai 2016 às 16:54)

Tal como tinha dito, confirma-se,  saíram mesmo agora os avisos laranja para precipitação, todo o centro e sul, excepto Portalegre.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Mai 2016 às 17:00)

AMFC disse:


> Tal como tinha dito, confirma-se,  saíram mesmo agora os avisos laranja para precipitação, todo o centro e sul, excepto Portalegre.



Não se entende, principalmente quando a Serra de S. Mamede é a elevação mais alta a sul do Tejo... Logo veremos.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2016 às 17:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não se entende, principalmente quando a Serra de S. Mamede é a elevação mais alta a sul do Tejo... Logo veremos.


Sinceramente também não compreendo isso mas pronto...nem que fosse só por precaução...


----------



## Thomar (6 Mai 2016 às 17:43)

Deixo aqui uma imagem da previsão de precipitação acumulada até às 23h de domingo, run GFS das 12:







Muita precipitação prevista para o litoral norte e centro e menos no sul, e muita precipitação na zona do maciço central Serra da Estrela.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2016 às 17:54)

Thomar disse:


> Deixo aqui uma imagem da previsão de precipitação acumulada até às 23h de domingo, run GFS das 12:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por exemplo, o ARPEGE ,ainda mete muito mais chuva,acumulado atè às 0horas de Domingo:





O AROME:






Enfim, no final fazemos as contas, de qualquer dos modos , perfeitamente ajustado o aviso laranja, venha ela.


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 18:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Sinceramente também não compreendo isso mas pronto...nem que fosse só por precaução...



Realmente não se compreendem este avisos, e falta de rigor desconcertante do IPMA..

Vejam, por exemplo, para amanhã no Distrito do Porto, aviso amarelo por chuva/aguaceiros digamos " normais" 

Chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos também devem dar um alerta amarelo..






Um dia de chuva/aguaceiros dá logo alerta amarelo..chuva/aguaceiros não combina muito com a descritiva:

Previsão para sábado, 7.maio.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu muito nublado, com abertas até ao início da manhã.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que a partir da tarde serão
por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada nas regiões Centro
e Sul, e na região Norte, em especial no litoral, a partir do
meio da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
tornando-se a partir da manhã, moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h)
no litoral com rajadas até 80 km/h, e forte a muito forte
(40 a 60 km/h) nas terras altas, com rajadas até 100 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com abertas a partir do final do
dia.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes a partir da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sul, tornando-se moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) a partir da manhã, com rajadas até 80 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes
e acompanhados de trovoada a partir do meio da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de sueste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) a partir da manhã,
com rajadas até 65 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 18:31)

Mais uns avisos, descubram as diferenças:


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2016 às 18:36)

Snifa disse:


> Mais uns avisos, descubram as diferenças:



Wow, Santarém tem litoral, estamos sempre aprender.


----------



## Lightning (6 Mai 2016 às 18:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Wow, Santarém tem litoral, estamos sempre aprender.



Então, é no litoral do limite do distrito.  desculpem não resisti


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2016 às 18:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Wow, Santarém tem litoral, estamos sempre aprender.



No de Évora diz o mesmo


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 18:51)

joralentejano disse:


> No de Évora diz o mesmo



Cá fica :






Se por um lado o IPMA pode ter falta de verbas, isto não tem nada a ver com verbas, é mesmo falta de rigor de quem redige os textos, até parece mal para uma instituição pública como o IPMA..


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 18:59)

Definição de Litoral, segundo a Wikipedia:

*Litoral* é um termo que designa a faixa de terra junto à costa marítima que engloba cerca de *50 km para o interior*, dependendo da legislação de cada país. O termo é um adjetivo usado para referir aquilo que diz respeito à beira-mar, é utilizada ainda muitas vezes em contraponto à palavra interior.

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litoral

Não sei qual a distância mais pequena do Distritos de Santarém  e Évora ao mar, agora fiquei com dúvidas


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mai 2016 às 19:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Sinceramente também não compreendo isso mas pronto...nem que fosse só por precaução...


Também acho estranho... tudo aqui á volta com aviso laranja e nós com aviso amarelo... mas o ipma já nos habitou a isto...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mai 2016 às 19:25)

Mais de 30mm no período de 24h:




http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mai 2016 às 23:29)

Vento calou-se com a mudança de direção, rajadas de 3 km/h  e temperatura a estabilizar.


----------



## james (7 Mai 2016 às 01:46)

Relativamente à questão do litoral / interior, vejo que por vezes há muita confusão entre Litoral e  faixa costeira.  São duas coisas distintas,  a Faixa Costeira é uma estreita linha de terra  paralela ao limite marítimo de apenas  2 km,  enquanto que o Litoral estende - se por algumas dezenas de km dentro a partir da Costa. 

Aqui no NO é costume considerar o Litoral desde a Faixa Costeira até às grandes serras interiores ( a Faixa Peneda- Gerês - Marão) . 

Pelo que vejo no mapa também,o concelho de Benavente ( no distrito de Santarém)  faz fronteira com os concelhos de Vila Franca de Xira e Alcochete, salvo erro.   Portanto, não fica assim tão longe quanto isso da Faixa Costeira. 
No distrito de Evora, o concelho de Vendas Novas, salvo erro, também não fica assim tão longe quanto isso do mar. 

Pessoalmente, não me choca que uma pequena parte dos distritos de Santarém e Evora sejam considerados  como se situando no Litoral.  Aliás, aqui no fórum, o distrito de Santarém até fica em grande parte no seguimento do Litoral Centro.


----------



## AMFC (7 Mai 2016 às 08:44)

According to NWP models, W Iberian Peninsula may receive a large amount of stratiform precipitation within a trough approaching from Atlantic. In our current understanding, only a marginal instability (limiting a DMC occurrence) is available on this area. However, if the convective precipitation will get involved, a local flash flooding cannot be ruled out.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 10:42)

Algarve in red


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2016 às 19:35)

NASA

As imagens de reflectividade do radar do IPMA mostram que a estrutura nebulosa da superfície frontal fria que tem estado a atravessar o território de Portugal Continental pauta-se pela quase ausência de grandes topos de desenvolvimento vertical, justificando-se a ausência de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas. A precipitação está quase toda associada a movimentos convectivos que ocorrem na baixa e média troposfera.

A situação será diferente a partir do início da manhã de Domindo: aproximação do núcleo de baixas pressões ao noroeste da Península Ibérica, entrada de ar mais frio, maior instabilidade atmosférica e então melhores condições para o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade vertical. Assim, será amanhã que ocorrerão melhores condições para a ocorrência de aguaceiros acompanhados por trovoadas, aguaceiros esses que podem ocasionalmente ser bastante fortes.


----------



## lbpt (7 Mai 2016 às 23:48)

Amanhã previsão de CAPE em muitas zonas. Preparem as máquinas.
Bom fim de semana


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Mai 2016 às 10:19)

Snifa disse:


> Definição de Litoral, segundo a Wikipedia:
> 
> *Litoral* é um termo que designa a faixa de terra junto à costa marítima que engloba cerca de *50 km para o interior*, dependendo da legislação de cada país. ....
> Não sei qual a distância mais pequena do Distritos de Santarém  e Évora ao mar, agora fiquei com dúvidas



Snifa, este teu post fica-te bem. Eu pouco escrevo mas acho que estas palavras se adequam.

Realmente eu sei que Rio Maior pertence a distrito de Santarém e essa localidade fica a 20 e picos km do mar (em linha reta) ali entre Peniche e Nazaré.
Fui pesquisar. uma extrema do dist de Évora fica a 26 km do Atlântico (eu verifiquei este valor no google earth).

O problema é considerar-se o distrito de Évora e Santarém como um todo.... são distritos onde há diferenças meteo/climáticas brutais.

fim de off-topic e abraço forte a todos,


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2016 às 17:19)

A chuva continua até ao dia 12 de Maio, por mais estranho que parece no dia 13 de Maio (dia de Aparição de N. Senhora de Fátima), vem a bonança e o céu limpo. Já estou a ver que vão ser criadas muitas analogias. 

Mais frentes oclusas e linhas de instabilidade devem afetar o território todo, que, só na primeira quinzena de Maio, já deve ultrapassar as normais de precipitação. 

E a 240h já se vê mais chuva...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2016 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

Instável...E que bom para as terras do sul que bem precisavam de água.

Na imagem de satélite de massas de ar das 21h (20h UTC), já se observa o núcleo frio secundário no qual se vai integrar o núcleo depressionário que nos tem afectado por estes dias.
Como se vê, este núcleo secundário já está a absorver muito ar frio polar oceânico; quando se encontrar com o (agora) pequeno núcleo que resiste a O do NO da península, o sistema depressionário evoluirá para sul e depois E e afectará o sul e centro da península nos próximos 3 a 4 dias, providenciando mais uma boa quantidade de chuva nestas zonas.
Aguardemos para confirmar se assim sucederá - o GFS assim o "VÊ".


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2016 às 22:13)

Os modelos estão mais ou menos concordantes, tanto o GFS como o ECM, colocam precipitação que pode ser intensa no Algarve, na madrugada de 3ª feira e de 4ª feira com mais de 10 mm previstos e com uma maior probabilidade para ocorrerem trovoadas, poderá surgir novamente inundações urbanas como aconteceu na noite passada, mais precisamente, em Olhão e Faro, embora tenha ocorrido em menor número um pouco por todo o Algarve.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2016 às 00:34)

Não percebo muito os avisos amarelos do IPMA para todo o país até às 21h de hoje (dia 9, segunda) - porque é a só no fim do dia de hoje que a coisa agrava (devido ao núcleo que o Aristocrata referiu acima)... O grosso do _segundo round _deverá ser na madrugada de terça. Será que eles meteram os avisos só até às 21h para depois o "renovarem"?


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2016 às 00:58)

Lightning disse:


> Não percebo muito os avisos amarelos do IPMA para todo o país até às 21h de hoje (dia 9, segunda) - porque é a só no fim do dia de hoje que a coisa agrava (devido ao núcleo que o Aristocrata referiu acima)... O grosso do _segundo round _deverá ser na madrugada de terça. Será que eles meteram os avisos só até às 21h para depois o "renovarem"?


Acho que ao longo do dia devem "renovar"


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2016 às 01:25)

Lightning disse:


> Não percebo muito os avisos amarelos do IPMA para todo o país até às 21h de hoje (dia 9, segunda) - porque é a só no fim do dia de hoje que a coisa agrava (devido ao núcleo que o Aristocrata referiu acima)... O grosso do _segundo round _deverá ser na madrugada de terça. Será que eles meteram os avisos só até às 21h para depois o "renovarem"?



Temos que contar com forte irradiação terrestre resultante do aquecimento diurno, o que pode potencializar o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva e a ocorrência de aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas, ao longo do período diurno.

Muito bem os avisos.

*EDIT (11h20): *A forte radiação solar está a aquecer a superfície terrestre; esta, por sua vez e por efeito de irradiação, aquece a camada inferior da troposfera, gerando rápidos movimentos ascendentes de massas de ar que arrefecem rapidamente em altitude, condensando e levando à formação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical. Assim, óptimas condições para a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas durante o período diurno, especialmente nas regiões do centro e do sul (menor latitude).

Esta situação deverá manter-se pelo menos até Quarta-feira.


----------



## INFANTE (9 Mai 2016 às 13:58)

Boa tarde a todos!
Onde posso ver aqui previsões a médio prazo, ou longo (não sei o correto) para o fim já deste mês de Maio?

Obrigado


----------



## Firefigther (9 Mai 2016 às 16:01)

Boa Tarde , curiosa esta imagem do Meteo Galiza , alguém quer comentar aqueles dois vortex ?


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2016 às 16:07)

Firefigther disse:


> Boa Tarde , curiosa esta imagem do Meteo Galiza , alguém quer comentar aqueles dois vortex ?



Dois núcleos depressionários secundários inseridos numa região depressionária. Em termos gráficos é algo como isto:






Acrescento que no caso, as depressões secundárias surgem e fundem-se ao longo do tempo, formando por vezes uma depressão mais ou menos unificada.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2016 às 17:30)

Entretanto, a linha de instabilidade que afectou o centro/sul ao final da manhã e início da tarde dirige-se agora para o norte, em rotação relativamente ao centro depressionário.

Assim, *até ao final desta tarde* teremos uma melhoria geral do estado do tempo no centro/sul e a continuação da instabilidade agora concentrada nas regiões do norte e centro/norte.


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 22:35)

DISCUSSION

.... Portugal, Spain, Morocco ....

The cold pool that has formed west from Portugal creates a favorable environment for DMC events in the Iberian Peninsula and NW part of Morocco. Latest model guidance suggest a combination of strong mid level winds and several impulses within the unstable low level air masses, with a vorticity lobe crossing the countries after 12z. DLS is calculated around 20 m/s or more, overlapping with 1000 J/kg of MLCAPE. DLS values over Morocco exceed the 30 m/s, but CAPE values are meager. Any cluster of storm that will appear in this environment, will be capable of producing large hail, even though GFS produces low LCL heights, ECMWF forecasts lower mixing ratios in the PBL and higher LCLs. Moreover, strong to severe wind gusts cannot be excluded at the storms' outflows.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2016 às 23:46)

Mais uma madrugada de instabilidade, com a entrada de uma nova superfície frontal que começa agora a fazer os seus efeitos no litoral centro/sul e que vai progredindo para norte e para o interior...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (10 Mai 2016 às 18:38)

Que me dizem de probabilidade de trovoada para o sul do territorio (destrito de faro) para esta noite?


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 18:57)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Que me dizem de probabilidade de trovoada para o sul do territorio (destrito de faro) para esta noite?


Haverá algum CAPE disponível mas não é só isso que conta. Esperar para ver...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2016 às 00:34)

Para hoje, Quarta-feira, teremos uma situação sinóptica quase idêntica à de ontem, Terça-feira, com a entrada de novas linhas de instabilidade afectando o centro e o sul do continente. A previsão meteorológica será quase idêntica, com os aguaceiros e trovoadas a acontecerem sobretudo a partir das horas centrais do dia...


----------



## DaniFR (11 Mai 2016 às 13:52)




----------



## Thomar (16 Mai 2016 às 11:38)

Amanhã promete uma tarde interessante  para o interior norte e centro e talvez mesmo no alto-alentejo:

*Continente*
Previsão para 3ª feira, 17.maio.2016
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se geralmente muito
nublado no litoral a norte do cabo Raso até meio da manhã, *e
aumentando de nebulosidade em especial nas regiões do interior
a partir do final da manhã, com ocorrência de aguaceiros
ocasionalmente acompanhados de trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste
onde será vezes forte (até 40 km/h) a partir da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal nas
regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no litoral.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior.

*(...)*
METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Sandra Correia.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 16 de maio de 2016 às 5:19 UTC










_


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

Tal como Thomar referiu, os modelos metem para amanhã alguma convecção. 
O AROME:

A serra Algarvia sempre um belo gerador.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2016 às 02:19)

Estofex para "amanhã" para o interior:






Spain and Portugal will be under the influence of a shortwave trough and models forecast a weak vorticity advection over the area, but steep lapse rates and the rather moist BL suggest the development of enough instability to verify a 50% probability of lightning activity.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2016 às 17:29)

Mais um fim de semana de chuva, por enquanto pouco intensa, mas o que está a ser modelado para a semana seguinte é deveras incrível.

Por agora a perspectiva é esta, por exemplo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2016 às 20:56)

De salientar as temperaturas para amanhã:






Só em Lisboa sobe 7ºC em relação a hoje, e dia 21 desce 7ºC...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2016 às 00:16)

Para hoje, Sexta-feira, possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior norte e centro (nem sabem a falta que me faz a carta da Humidade relativa aos 700 hPa...).



StormRic disse:


> Mais um fim de semana de chuva, por enquanto pouco intensa, mas o que está a ser modelado para a semana seguinte é deveras incrível.



Após a passagem de uma superfície frontal na noite de Sábado para Domingo, iremos ter na Terça-feira a passagem de um novo sistema frontal, com mais precipitação especialmente para o norte e centro.


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2016 às 09:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Para hoje, Sexta-feira, possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior norte e centro (*nem sabem a falta que me faz a carta da Humidade relativa aos 700 hPa.*..).
> 
> Após a passagem de uma superfície frontal na noite de Sábado para Domingo, iremos ter na Terça-feira a passagem de um novo sistema frontal, com mais precipitação especialmente para o norte e centro.


 
Bem, no modelo WRF existe carta da HR aos 700hpa, só não sei interpretar a carta para ver a sua influência nas possibilidades/probabilidades para a existência de trovoadas.
Deixo aqui a carta para as 13H, para as 17H e para as 20H na esperança que alguém mais entendido na matéria possa prestar algum esclarecimento.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2016 às 11:42)

Thomar disse:


> Bem, no modelo WRF existe carta da HR aos 700hpa, só não sei interpretar a carta para ver a sua influência nas possibilidades/probabilidades para a existência de trovoadas.



Obrigado 

Para que aumente a probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas é necessário que exista suficiente humidade na troposfera que possibilite a formação de nuvens. E hoje a HR aos 700 hPa apresenta valores elevados nalgumas horas da parte da tarde em algumas regiões do interior norte, centro e do Alentejo.

A tarde de hoje poderá apresentar alguma instabilidade convectiva nas regiões do norte, centro e Alentejo, numa faixa do interior sensivelmente entre os 50 e os 100 quilómetros afastada da linha de costa...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2016 às 18:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Obrigado  Para que aumente a probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas é necessário que exista suficiente humidade na troposfera que possibilite a formação de nuvens. E hoje a HR aos 700 hPa apresenta valores elevados nalgumas horas da parte da tarde em algumas regiões do interior norte, centro e do Alentejo. A tarde de hoje poderá apresentar alguma instabilidade convectiva nas regiões do norte, centro e Alentejo, numa faixa do interior sensivelmente entre os 50 e os 100 quilómetros afastada da linha de costa...



Bom bom, *a condizer com a carta de HR aos 700 hPa*... existindo CAPE... já com significativo número de DEA... repare-se também na neblina ao longo da orla ocidental (água do mar significativamente fria  leva à condensação do vapor de água na base da troposfera).

 *17h20



*
*SAT24*


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2016 às 18:31)

Segundo vi nos modelos estão a dar para aqui 7 dias seguidos com chuva a começar amanhã...


----------



## james (22 Mai 2016 às 18:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Segundo vi nos modelos estão a dar para aqui 7 dias seguidos com chuva a começar amanhã...




Para amanhã, não está prevista chuva em nenhum ponto de Portugal Continental.  Pelo menos, segundo a previsão oficial do IPMA .


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2016 às 19:05)

james disse:


> Para amanhã, não está prevista chuva em nenhum ponto de Portugal Continental.  Pelo menos, segundo a previsão oficial do IPMA .


Eu vi na ultima saída no meteociel...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mai 2016 às 19:13)

james disse:


> Para amanhã, não está prevista chuva em nenhum ponto de Portugal Continental.  Pelo menos, segundo a previsão oficial do IPMA .


O GFS prevê alguma chuva fraca para o final do dia:


----------



## ruka (23 Mai 2016 às 17:35)

será só chuva fraca...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2016 às 00:23)

Nos próximos dias (até Sexta-feira) haverá possibilidade de ocorrer alguma precipitação, que será muito escassa e preferencialmente a norte do sistema Montejunto – Estrela.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2016 às 20:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Nos próximos dias (até Sexta-feira) haverá possibilidade de ocorrer alguma precipitação, que será muito escassa e preferencialmente a norte do sistema Montejunto – Estrela.



Com surpresas locais, como na região de Setúbal esta manhã.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mai 2016 às 11:28)

Bom dia,

Sábado promete  

IPMA:

Previsão para sábado, 28.maio.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões
Norte e Centro, em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando moderado a
forte (30 a 40 km/h) por vezes com rajadas até 60 km/h no litoral
oeste durante a tarde e sendo forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até
75 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Atualizado a 26 de maio de 2016 às 10:8 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Previsão Foreca ( ECMWF ) aqui para o Porto, bastante precipitação prevista sendo que muita dela é de origem convectiva, sobretudo no sábado






http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Porto


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2016 às 19:21)

_*



*_


_A level 1 was issued for W-Portugal mainly for an isolated large hail, excessive rainfall and tornado event*.

... Portugal and NW/SE Spain ...

20-25 m/s DLS and 400-800 J/kg MLCAPE result in organized DMC during the day with multicells. Not much forcing affects that area during the daytime hours and no fat CAPE profiles can be detected in forecast soundings. Hence the main risk will be isolated large hail and strong wind gusts. The risk vanishes after sunset.

One or two discrete storms may form over the Sistema Penibético during peak heating. 25 m/s DLS would support rapid storm organization and short lived supercells are possible. Weakening begins as storms move off the mountains and into a more hostile / drier environment. Isolated large hail will be the main hazard. 

During the night, the main upper trough draws near and causes widespread 500-1000 J/kg offshore SBCAPE. DLS relaxes beneath the trough, so strong to severe pulsating thunderstorms move ashore over W/SE Portugal until 06 UTC. Isolated large hail and excessive rain will be the main hazard, although an isolated tornado event can't be ruled out with low LCLs and increasing frictionally induced LL shear along the coast.*_


----------



## Gongas (26 Mai 2016 às 21:13)

Estranho, isto é valido entre as 06h da manhã de sexta-feira até 06h manha de sábado.
Segundo o IPMA será no sábado o grosso da instabilidade.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mai 2016 às 21:36)

Avisos do IPMA para o próximo sábado dia 28 :






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/


**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente**

**Porto**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*

Válido entre *2016-05-28 02:59:59* e *2016-05-28 17:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Viana do Castelo**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*

Válido entre *2016-05-28 02:59:59* e *2016-05-28 17:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Aveiro**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*

Válido entre *2016-05-28 02:59:59* e *2016-05-28 17:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Braga**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*

Válido entre *2016-05-28 02:59:59* e *2016-05-28 17:59:59 (hora
UTC)*


----------

